# RAAF Lancaster Serials



## Heinz (May 17, 2008)

Just found this list of A66 Serial Lancasters and their histories. 

ADF Serials - RAAF A66 Avro Lancaster

and heres the ADF serials website for all aircraft used by the ADF.

Welcome to ADF Serials


----------



## Micdrow (May 17, 2008)

Very cool, thank's Heinz


----------



## A4K (May 23, 2008)

Good stuff Alex!


----------

